# Swansea bar takes the piss with "Get Nailed" sign at Easter, offends



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2018)

Bar put up 'Get Nailed' sign on Good Friday and people aren't happy

xtian tears! 


> At St James’s Church in Uplands, many expressed their disappointment to Reverend Mark Williams while attending services.
> 
> He said: “People have come in and talked about the sign with a groan. It is not nice.
> 
> ...








owner claiming they didn't know and blaming it on staff.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm sure they'll be forgiven


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

Cross Christians, there's something new

Whatever happened to turn the other cheek?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

Do you know what?

If this was done to Muslims or Jews or any other faith and they happened to speak out about it you'd be supporting their right to a voice..
Christians are being persecuted for their beliefs....whether you realise this or not.  And your anti-christian leaning is encouraging it.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 31, 2018)

I support Christians' right to a voice - but they're not exactly being silenced, they can say whatever they want to about say this sign. They've also got the advantage of being massively in the majority, even if nobody goes to church anymore, and of living in a country where the head of state doubles up as the head of a Christian denomination and there are 26 bishops in the House of Lords.

I think the sign is on the distasteful side, but Jesus did kind of trap himself into accepting people taking the piss with all his talk about forgiveness, turning the other cheek, etc.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 31, 2018)

Jesus supposedly got nailed to a cross & christians call it Good Friday? It is celebrated by eating hot cross buns!

What is the problem?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

I dreamed I stood upon a hill, and, lo!
  The godly multitudes walked to and fro
  Beneath, in Sabbath garments fitly clad,
  With pious mien, appropriately sad,
  While all the church bells made a solemn din—
  A fire-alarm to those who lived in sin.
  Then saw I gazing thoughtfully below,
  With tranquil face, upon that holy show
  A tall, spare figure in a robe of white,
  Whose eyes diffused a melancholy light.
  "God keep you, stranger," I exclaimed.  "You are
  No doubt (your habit shows it) from afar;
  And yet I entertain the hope that you,
  Like these good people, are a Christian too."
  He raised his eyes and with a look so stern
  It made me with a thousand blushes burn
  Replied—his manner with disdain was spiced:
  "What!  I a Christian?  No, indeed!  I'm Christ."

--Ambrose Bierce


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Do you know what?
> 
> If this was done to Muslims or Jews or any other faith and they happened to speak out about it you'd be supporting their right to a voice..
> Christians are being persecuted for their beliefs....whether you realise this or not.  And your anti-christian leaning is encouraging it.


Yeh. Domitian and Diocletian persecuted Christians. This is not really comparable.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Do you know what?
> 
> If this was done to Muslims or Jews or any other faith and they happened to speak out about it you'd be supporting their right to a voice..
> Christians are being persecuted for their beliefs....whether you realise this or not.  And your anti-christian leaning is encouraging it.


Bollocks. Any and all religion should have the piss taken out of it .


----------



## JimW (Mar 31, 2018)

Since it's Noahs Yard maybe the religious reference is the ark.


----------



## Supine (Mar 31, 2018)

You can get nailed in Swansea 365 days a year. Big deal


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

If you think this is in poor taste, go into the nearest church, especially if it's a Catholic one, and count the actual statues depicting Jesus' crucifixion. It's only because we're used to them that we don't think it odd. 

Kids often see through the hypocrisy. I remember my daughter questioning this. "If Jesus does Come Again I don't think he'll want to be reminded of the bad times".


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

JimW said:


> Since it's Noahs Yard maybe the religious reference is the ark.


Or drunken incest


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 31, 2018)

Vulnerable LGBT+ people, among others, find themselves marginalised and effectively cast out of society because of the actions of many Christian groups, while all they have to put up with is a little harmless piss-taking. They can fuck off until they've taken a good hard look at themselves as far as I'm concerned. Fucking snowflake hypocrites, always poking their noses into other's lives, but not accepting any criticism back!!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> If you think this is in poor taste, go into the nearest church, especially if it's a Catholic one, and count the actual statues depicting Jesus' crucifixion. It's only because we're used to them that we don't think it odd.
> 
> Kids often see through the hypocrisy. I remember my daughter questioning this. "If Jesus does Come Again I don't think he'll want to be reminded of the bad times".


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 31, 2018)

"In this take, can you try to look a little more tortured? This is a movie for Christians, remember."


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll say it again.
It is distasteful to true Christians.
And I will point out the true message of Jesus was to love your neighbour. Many Christians have failed at that.
Many people of all denominations and none have failed at that

The OP is a mockery of one faith on their second most important holy day. If it was done to Muslims in a Muslim neighbourhood people would be saying it was wrong.

There is a bias amongst some people here against Christians. It shows its head occasionally but it's there....and there is  some hate thrown at Christians.

As for the hierarchy of the church...say whatever you want about them. I don't support that...or the bigotry.
But it is possible to be a Christian follower of Jesus and not be pushed about the Vatican or man made rules. It is possible to be a GLBT christian too. I know a few ... who 100% can tell the difference between the message Jesus left and the man made beurocracy that made a religion.

That's about all I'll say on it.
That sign in the OP is actually offensive to me personally as someone who is a Christian. Its taking the piss out of Jesus...not religion.

Obviously every other poster so far on this thread thinks it's perfectly ok.

Those of you so inclined may knock yourselves out with it making fun of it and me...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Vulnerable LGBT+ people, among others, find themselves marginalised and effectively cast out of society because of the actions of many Christian groups, while all they have to put up with is a little harmless piss-taking. They can fuck off until they've taken a good hard look at themselves as far as I'm concerned. Fucking snowflake hypocrites, always poking their noses into other's lives, but not accepting any criticism back!!



Have I ever done that to you?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Oooh get you


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Oooh get you


?

I was being serious. 
There are plenty people changing the church. Plenty lay people....changing the beurocracy of the church...and changing attitudes.
Certainly in Ireland...


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> ?


You getting offended on Jeebus' behalf at Easter


----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> I'm sure they'll be forgiven



Mocking whilst serving shots is a definite no-no


> Truly I tell you, all *sins* and blasphemes will be forgiven for the sons of men. But whoever blasphemes *against the Holy Spirit* will never be forgiven, but is guilty of an eternal *sin*


----------



## rekil (Mar 31, 2018)

Pub pilate scheme gets rise from cross christians.


----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2018)

"What are you doing for Easter Jesus?"

"Oh, just hanging out with a couple of lads in Jerusalem"


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2018)

Anyway that king wanted  to kill Baby Jesus, and but just killed lots of other babies makes loads of money out of exploiting Easter. Nobody complains about that!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I'll say it again.
> It is distasteful to true Christians... That sign in the OP is actually offensive to me personally as someone who is a Christian. Its taking the piss out of Jesus...not religion


So fucking what?

Someone laughed at a magic zombie man, oh no.

Guess you’ll just have to forgive them, it’s what he’d do after all.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. Domitian and Diocletian persecuted Christians. This is not really comparable.



I meant modern persecution in the middle East and North Korea and China. You do know about what's going on Pickman's model ... you're well read. I'm sure you'd never support the torture and killing of any innocent person.

I can see that some people think I'm wrong to voice my feelings on this...so I just will leave this be. People are amused by it and everyone who has posted thinks it's hilarious....and that's they're opinion and choice. 

Not nterested in a row.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> ?
> 
> I was being serious.
> There are plenty people changing the church. Plenty lay people....changing the beurocracy of the church...and changing attitudes.
> Certainly in Ireland...



What the RCC did in Ireland, the church deserves any and all piss taking it gets. At the very least.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


>


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> What the RCC did in Ireland, the church deserves any and all piss taking it gets. At the very least.



Piss take the church then.
The church is a man made bureaucratic construct. Take all the piss out of it you want.

I was in a really bad place last night....having gone out to walk the 14 stations of the cross because I do have some faith left in Jesus (not so much the organised church)
About 75 people did the walk and at every stop we prayed.
As the group came to the turn for the church a group of people started shouting abuse and throwing stuff at us.

I'll be honest...it scared the crap out of me. So I may have been very sensitive when not seeing the joke in the op at 5.30 am.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Piss take the church then.
> The church is a man made bureaucratic construct. Take all the piss out of it you want.
> 
> I was in a really bad place last night....having gone out to walk the 14 stations of the cross because I do have some faith left in Jesus (not so much the organised church)
> ...



At least your ideology just gets you a gentle ribbing, as opposed to ending up on the radar as a domestic extremist.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

It's a weird feeling seeing people you like turn against you just because of faith.

I've no doubt it will get a lot worse.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Piss take the church then.
> The church is a man made bureaucratic construct. Take all the piss out of it you want.
> 
> I was in a really bad place last night....having gone out to walk the 14 stations of the cross because I do have some faith left in Jesus (not so much the organised church)
> ...



Well, when the church repeatedly abused friends of mine and regularly told me and thers that we were going to hell, I relate to people's anger.

Not that I condone people throwing stuff at you, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


>



I've never liked Hicks, and that clip nicely confirms for me why. First the delivery. Even when you agree with what he's saying, he says it like a twat. It's very hard, even if it's an act, a persona, not to form the opinion that he's not a very pleasant person. Secondly, even though the first part of that monologue contains stuff I agree with (and is very similar to my daughter's point), he quickly strays into conspiracy territory. And apparently not ironically (unless I'm missing the point of his act). Plus, and more importantly, it doesn't make me laugh. All in less than three minutes.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, when the church repeatedly abused friends of mine and regularly told me and thers that we were going to hell, I relate to people's anger.
> 
> Not that I condone people throwing stuff at you, though.



Some of the people are my neighbours. People I've been friendly with....helped out...just regular stuff. I caught the eye of one of them (not that he'd thrown it lol) but I did stop for a second and he couldn't look me in the eye.

I'm going to go... bit upset..


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> It's a weird feeling seeing people you like turn against you just because of faith.
> 
> I've no doubt it will get a lot worse.



People should be free to follow a faith if they so choose. I don’t think religions should be off bounds for humour or debate though because people get offended (why, btw?). In fact it unnerves me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> It's a weird feeling seeing people you like turn against you just because of faith.
> 
> I've no doubt it will get a lot worse.


Tbh the best speech I've seen at a funeral was given by a Catholic priest, don't suppose I'll ever see a better. But your actual Catholicism is the auld time roman imperial Christianity with a few twists here and there. Catholicism, monophytism, Lutheranism, hell even the anabaptists have stuff to answer for... How do you think the auld pagans felt when theodosius banned the auld religions?

E2A if you want to follow Christ's teachings you need to abandon the nicene bible and return to what the early xtians thought, see e.g. Geza Vermes, Christian beginnings and Elaine Pagels, the gnostic gospels


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I meant modern persecution in the middle East and North Korea and China.



That is true, and wrong, and should be condemned.  But signs like the one on the pub are entirely legitimate - it is just a piss-take so entirely fair.  Yes, the people complaining about have the right to complain, but they just have to accept it - just as non-religious people have to hear the shite spouted by the religious lobby time and time again on issues like gay people and abortion.  The rest of us don't have to listen to their complaints because they are irrelevant and just whining for special treatment for their religion.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I've never liked Hicks, and that clip nicely confirms for me why. First the delivery. Even when you agree with what he's saying, he says it like a twat. It's very hard, even if it's an act, a persona, not to form the opinion that he's not a very pleasant person. Secondly, even though the first part of that monologue contains stuff I agree with (and is very similar to my daughter's point), he quickly strays into conspiracy territory. And apparently not ironically (unless I'm missing the point of his act). Plus, and more importantly, it doesn't make me laugh. All in less than three minutes.



I just posted it as your daughter’s comment reminded me of it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That is true, and wrong, and should be condemned.  But signs like the one on the pub are entirely legitimate - it is just a piss-take so entirely fair.  Yes, the people complaining about have the right to complain, but they just have to accept it - just as non-religious people have to hear the shite spouted by the religious lobby time and time again on issues like gay people and abortion.  The rest of us don't have to listen to their complaints because they are irrelevant and just whining for special treatment for their religion.


Anyway the auld roman persecutions are credited with a role in the success of xianity in the early centuries of the common era, and not being able to take a joke undermines the sterling work of early martyrs


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> a group of people started shouting abuse and throwing stuff at us.


That sounds unpleasant.  There is, however, a big difference between making fun of a set of ideas (absolutely fine), and throwing hard things at people (usually not fine).  We live in a time where the two are too often elided.  This is a bad thing for all sorts of reasons and must be challenged.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I just posted it as your daughter’s comment reminded me of it.


You're entitled to.  I just went off on a tangent about my dislike of Hicks because I watched the clip (the first time I'd seen it, I think).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I've never liked Hicks, and that clip nicely confirms for me why. First the delivery. Even when you agree with what he's saying, he says it like a twat. It's very hard, even if it's an act, a persona, not to form the opinion that he's not a very pleasant person. Secondly, even though the first part of that monologue contains stuff I agree with (and is very similar to my daughter's point), he quickly strays into conspiracy territory. And apparently not ironically (unless I'm missing the point of his act). Plus, and more importantly, it doesn't make me laugh. All in less than three minutes.


He was always awful. Can you imagine if he was still alive? He’d be leading the charge of every fruitloop conspiracy bit of bollocks out there.


----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2018)

Blasphemy is no longer a crime in the UK but it is just over 40 years since Gay News and James Kirkup were fined and Kirkup given a suspended gaol sentence for publishing and composing  the blasphemous  poem "The love that dares to speak its name."



> As they took him from the cross
> I, the centurion, took him in my arms-
> the tough lean body
> of a man no longer young,
> ...



In full here :

The Love That Dares To Speak Its Name


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> You're entitled to.  I just went off on a tangent about my dislike of Hicks because I watched the clip (the first time I'd seen it, I think).


I can't believe i used to really like his stuff. Imagine him today - the conspiracy angle would have taken over and the causal misanthropy amped up into some MENSA/alt-right/IQ science stuff.

edit: wtf bees stop mind reading!?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I can't believe i used to really like his stuff. Imagine him today - the conspiracy angle would have taken over and the causal misanthropy amped up into some MENSA/alt-right/science stuff.
> 
> edit: wtf bees stop mind reading!?


Yeh but things were different in the 90s


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He was always awful. Can you imagine if he was still alive? He’d be leading the charge of every fruitloop conspiracy bit of bollocks out there.


Or taking the piss out of them


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2018)

to me to get nailed is to be on the recieving end of some sex, not 'nailed' as in 'hammered' which one can use to mean drunk. So it sounds like they are encouraging fornication rather than drunkardness. Although the two are often seen in company


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> to me to get nailed is to be on the recieving end of some sex, not 'nailed' as in 'hammered' which one can use to mean drunk. So it sounds like they are encouraging fornication rather than drunkardness. Although the two are often seen in company


as the porter points out in macbeth, while the drinking may provoke the fucking it detracts from the performance


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I can't believe i used to really like his stuff. Imagine him today - the conspiracy angle would have taken over and the causal misanthropy amped up into some MENSA/alt-right/IQ science stuff.


Yup, the superiority comes across in buckets.  I don't imagine it would have diminished.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He was always awful. Can you imagine if he was still alive? He’d be leading the charge of every fruitloop conspiracy bit of bollocks out there.



He even looks like Alex Jones!  I think that might be a conspiracy theory in itself.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh the best speech I've seen at a funeral was given by a Catholic priest, don't suppose I'll ever see a better. But your actual Catholicism is the auld time roman imperial Christianity with a few twists here and there. Catholicism, monophytism, Lutheranism, hell even the anabaptists have stuff to answer for... How do you think the auld pagans felt when theodosius banned the auld religions?
> 
> E2A if you want to follow Christ's teachings you need to abandon the nicene bible and return to what the early xtians thought, see e.g. Geza Vermes, Christian beginnings and Elaine Pagels, the gnostic gospels



I've read the Gnostic gospels and I do know where you're coming from. 
I think my sense of humour failed because of what happened last evening....not so much the OP....I think it probably just was the final "nail in the coffin" (pun intended)
It suddenly struck me that I have became a target for abuse just because of my faith. 

On another day I probably would have laughed at the OP and taken no offence. But shit got real yesterday and I felt intimidated and afraid in my own community.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Have I ever done that to you?


have i ever done anything to you? I too know LGBT+ christians - that's not my point. My point is - the Christian movement needs to look at the harm it does as a whole before it starts criticising harmless jokes by non-Christians.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> But shit got real yesterday and I felt intimidated and afraid in my own community.



hmm, i wonder how that feels....


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2018)

I think it provokes a timely question, though.  Which is why we as a society condemn Islamaphobia more strongly than anti-xtian behaviour.  Which is about power, oppression, and it being bad to kick downwards, while taking a pop at power and privilege is pretty much fair game.  

Rather like racism / humour by BAME people towards / about white people.  


But that perhaps sheds light on why - in the mainstream - ppl are slow to care about antisemitism.  Because most people don't perceive Jewish people to be oppressed.  I'm not talking about holocaust deniers and your actual frothing nazis... but the passive bystander remaining passive because they haven't seen Jewish people experiencing the same day to day oppression as Muslims or other minority ethnicities.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I can see that some people think I'm wrong to voice my feelings on this...



no - we just disagree


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 31, 2018)

spanglechick said:


> I think it provokes a timely question, though.  Which is why we as a society condemn Islamaphobia more strongly than anti-xtian behaviour.  Which is about power, oppression, and it being bad to kick downwards, while taking a pop at power and privilege is pretty much fair game.



I was brought up a Christian. I was indocrinated in its dogma and beliefs and so was my community. The shit it preaches directly affects my life and always has done. I'd similarly support any muslim who criticises Islam for similar reasons. And I am critical of most religions for the harm they do. No point just picking on one when all the major religions are similarly damaging and equally fake.


----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I've read the Gnostic gospels and I do know where you're coming from.
> I think my sense of humour failed because of what happened last evening....not so much the OP....I think it probably just was the final "nail in the coffin" (pun intended)
> It suddenly struck me that I have became a target for abuse just because of my faith.
> 
> On another day I probably would have laughed at the OP and taken no offence. But shit got real yesterday and I felt intimidated and afraid in my own community.




If you are going to publicly re-enact the suffering and humiliation of Jesus before the Crucifixion then abuse from the mob enhances the verisimilitude to the experience.

If you take your faith seriously playing Jesus should not be a pleasant experience.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

tim said:


> If you are going to publicly re-enact the suffering and humiliation of Jesus before the Crucifixion then abuse from the mob enhances the verisimilitude to the experience.
> 
> If you take your faith seriously playing Jesus should not be a pleasant experience.




Lol....you've a point there....lol


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Do you know what?
> 
> If this was done to Muslims or Jews or any other faith and they happened to speak out about it you'd be supporting their right to a voice..
> Christians are being persecuted for their beliefs....whether you realise this or not.  And your anti-christian leaning is encouraging it.


Serious??
e2a - read rest now
i'm sorry that you were abused and stuff thrown that is not on and must've been scary


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> I was brought up a Christian. I was indocrinated in its dogma and beliefs and so was my community. The shit it preaches directly affects my life and always has done. I'd similarly support any muslim who criticises Islam for similar reasons. And I am critical of most religions for the harm they do. No point just picking on one when all the major religions are similarly damaging and equally fake.



I grew up in a background where Catholics were second class citizens and treated as such in every walk of life by Protestants.
I come from a background with very strong connections still with the North of Ireland. I grew up seeing the aftermath of protestants dominating and discriminating against Catholics in the North in every possible way.
In recent times there has been a kind of peace and both churches certainly have made huge efforts to meet each other regardless of what's going on politically at the moment or perhaps despite what's going on.

I think the lowest common human denominator is intolerance combined with a tendancy to club together and target and abuse what is viewed as difference.


----------



## Sea Star (Mar 31, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> I grew up in a background where Catholics were second class citizens and treated as such in every walk of life by Protestants.
> I come from a background with very strong connections still with the North of Ireland. I grew up seeing the aftermath of protestants dominating and discriminating against Catholics in the North in every possible way.
> In recent times there has been a kind of peace and both churches certainly have made huge efforts to meet each other regardless of what's going on politically at the moment or perhaps despite what's going on.
> 
> I think the lowest common human denominator is intolerance combined with a tendancy to club together and target and abuse what is viewed as difference.


My local church is part of an organisation that campaigns to stop trans health care and make conversion therapy compulsory. And that is happening now. So I will take snipes at both Catholics and protestants, and anything in between.

And while most people think this pope is tolerant - I see him regularly making inflammatory comments about trans people - and the murder rate of trans people in Catholic south America is off the charts.

I do not campaign to harm christians, or even to prevent them from believing whatever it is they want to believe our practice what they want to practice. I'm not even an atheist any more, but I also hold beliefs and one of them includes the fact that Christianity from to to bottom is pure bollocks.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Mt local church is part of an organisation that campaigns to stop trans health care and make conversion therapy compulsory. And that is happening now. .



That is awful


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2018)

bar has got form


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2018)

ddraig said:


> bar has got form



That's quite funny - and probably led to innocent children asking their parents what bukkakke means.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's quite funny - and probably led to innocent children asking their parents what bukkakke means.


And innocent parents googling it. (I had to).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> And innocent parents googling it. (I had to).



I remember having to explain to my mam what a 69 was.  That was awkward.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Mar 31, 2018)

I know there’s some Christian Socialist tendencies but it leaves me flummoxed tbh. The philosophical underpinnings are completely different as are the practices. Apart from Charity (which the left does but calls it solidarity) I don’t see much crossover. 
Christianity teaches people to _accept_ poverty, telling the have nots to not be jealous of their betters etc. There’s no avenue out of there (apart from death/heaven). 
There’s an interesting article on libcom about the Sally Army and how they fought with the IWW so different was their view points. I’m struggling to see how Christianity could be progressive without it ceasing to be Christianity.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I've never liked Hicks, and that clip nicely confirms for me why. First the delivery. Even when you agree with what he's saying, he says it like a twat. It's very hard, even if it's an act, a persona, not to form the opinion that he's not a very pleasant person. Secondly, even though the first part of that monologue contains stuff I agree with (and is very similar to my daughter's point), he quickly strays into conspiracy territory. And apparently not ironically (unless I'm missing the point of his act). Plus, and more importantly, it doesn't make me laugh. All in less than three minutes.


When it comes to JFK the conspiracy story is that LHO assassinated him! It harder to believe than the truth.


----------



## rekil (Apr 2, 2018)

If christmas jumpers and '12 pubs of christmas' can be things, then so can a 'Stations Of The Cross' themed pub crawl.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2018)

Its a joke at the end of the day. Is christianity that frail that it cant take a joke? if so, it hasn't achieved much in 2000 plus years, apart from causing endless wars, deaths of millions etc.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 3, 2018)

I'll just leave this here...


----------

